# Freedom No-Pull Harness



## Hipcheck2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I searched some and saw mention of these harnesses, but no topics on them. 

I foster pit bulls and our rescue has been using them for a few years. Every foster dog gets one. I always had foster puppies, and never needed one until this week. They sent me a Freedom No-Pull for my new foster, so I bought one for my 18 month GSD to try too, since shipping was already being paid for. 

Well, in short, WE loved it, after just one walk.

Rocco and I went to the park to test his new Freedom No-Pull Harness. The control I had was definitely comparable to his prong collar. Rocco came to me as an 11 month old newborn. He had lived outside in a kennel since 8 weeks old, never seeing anything or being socialized. Leash walking? Forget it, so I had to resort to a prong collar just to get around sometimes. I never had or needed a prong collar before him, and have used it sparingly(even though there were several occasions I wished I had it). I did use it on Monday, because I knew this was coming and I wanted to see the difference. 

He responded almost equally to pulling on both.. The front clip on the Freedom No-Pull Harness is the real selling point for me. Rocco has always had some leash aggression issues, so being able to pull the front ring and have him face me was invaluable. We have been working on sit/stay a ton, and the harness helped us accomplish that better in public than ever before.

I am just super satisfied with this product and wanted to share! I feel as though he'll have heel down soon thanks to this harness!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Been looking into different harnesses and will certainly give this one a look over. Thanks for the input!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Happy it worked out for you. Interesting with the use of the two leashes. I would find that part awkward -but that is just me. I do think whatever tool is used - a harness or a collar - that training has to go along with it. That is why I went with the Walk In Sync harness 
Walk In Sync - The Easiest and Most Humane Way to Walk and Train Your Dog - Home (front ring harness - one leash) - a leash and training videos come with it. I do agree with you - the harness makes walking a joy.


----------



## Hipcheck2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Mary Beth said:


> Happy it worked out for you. Interesting with the use of the two leashes. I would find that part awkward -but that is just me. I do think whatever tool is used - a harness or a collar - that training has to go along with it. That is why I went with the Walk In Sync harness
> Walk In Sync - The Easiest and Most Humane Way to Walk and Train Your Dog - Home (front ring harness - one leash) - a leash and training videos come with it. I do agree with you - the harness makes walking a joy.


It's actually one leash, with two clips and a "floating" loop. You can use it several ways. Attached only once like a regular leash, to the front -or- top.. Attach one end to the top, and one to the front(how mine is pictured).. Attach one end to the top and the other to the collar, so you can wean back to just a collar but still reinforce with the harness for a while.. Or obviously attach both ends to the same ring for a shorter leash. 

It's very versatile!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

I was looking over this harness again and the reviews on it are excellent. I have been debating primarily now between this on and the easy walk. Thanks again for the review


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I like this style harness because you can choose to use the ring on the back, which may be better for them (some say that the front attach ones aren't good because they restrict the dog's gait, example: The No-Pull Debate - Whole Dog Journal Article )


----------



## skier16 (Feb 21, 2013)

Crocky said:


> I was looking over this harness again and the reviews on it are excellent. I have been debating primarily now between this on and the easy walk. Thanks again for the review


i would not recommend the easy walk for GSD's....it fits very poorly in my opinion. the function if fine just the fit is terrible. i thought it was just my skinny girl but others have said the same. for short walks its fine but for long walks it causes chaffing issues even with minimal to no pulling


----------



## Dbrooke407 (Apr 18, 2013)

skier16 said:


> i would not recommend the easy walk for GSD's....it fits very poorly in my opinion. the function if fine just the fit is terrible. i thought it was just my skinny girl but others have said the same. for short walks its fine but for long walks it causes chaffing issues even with minimal to no pulling


Fits my GSD just fine! And it's completely stopped his pulling and I didn't do a thing other than put it on him and go for a walk. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Chicagocanine said:


> I like this style harness because you can choose to use the ring on the back, which may be better for them (some say that the front attach ones aren't good because they restrict the dog's gait, example: The No-Pull Debate - Whole Dog Journal Article )


That is what I like about the Walk In Sync harness - it is a front ring harness but does not restrict my dog's gait. He can run, jump in the car, and so on. But he cannot be tied or restrained with any front ring harness unless there is another ring on the back to use for that purpose. The Walk In Sync fits loose and not tight on the dog. What it does do, is when my dog lunges or pulls, the harness exerts pressure - a dog does not like to push against pressure so he stops pulling or lunging. I did try the Gentle Leader first, but it did not fit my dog right and had to be tight and still slipped down. Also what I have noticed as I continue to use the harness is that when my dog starts to pull, all I have to do is tighten my hands on the leash and he stops pulling. I am careful then to keep my hands relaxed on the leash when he is walking nicely.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

What do you mean that dogs don't like to pull against pressure. I thought that's what they do, pull against pressure and it has to be taught out of them. 

They even have give to leash pressure techniques, when the dog is taught to give in to pressure and not resist it


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NTexFoster (Jul 18, 2013)

It's the way the pressure is applied.

The harnesses that clip to the back of the dog allow the dog to pull. In fact they encourage the dog to pull which is why they work great for sled dogs. The front clipping harnesses screw things up, the vectors are all wrong. When the dog 'pulls' on the leash it becomes an unstable push. They don't like it so they stop. 

Kaiser will tow a freight train with either his collar or a regular harness. But toss him in his whatever it is called front clip harness and he's a kitten.

I've started working with him just using his collar and he's getting pretty good about it. But honestly I'll probably always use the front clip harness. It sets things up too nicely so he and I can focus on other things than loose leash walking.

There are also harnesses that clip on the sides. You use two leashes (or one leash with two hooks). These prevent pulling because they cause the front legs to lose grip if the dog pulls. We played with one in class and I didn't really like it. Felt light I ought to be in a wagon driving a team of horses.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

oh, so going back to center of gravity. so why are you so surprised when i said dogs flip over when they lunge?

it happened to people, they're not making it up.

but that's a different topic


----------

